# شعارات مطابقة المواصفات الدولية



## علي الحميد (20 يناير 2012)

*من أجل سلامتك تأكد أن الجهاز أو المادة التي بين يديك تحمل أحد هذه الشعارات *​ *آمل نشرها على قدر استطاعتكم*​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بك ... جزاك الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## safety113 (22 يناير 2012)

اين الموضوع اخونا الغالي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2012)

أخي علي
يبدو أنك نسيت الشعارات
قم بادراجها ضمن رد
وسأقوم بدمجها بالمشاركة الأولى بإذن الله


----------



## موسى شراحيلي (22 يناير 2012)

يعطيك الله العافية ،،
شكرا على هذه المعلومة .


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يناير 2012)

الأخوة الأفاضل.. الشعارات موجودة على شكل صورة ولكن يبدو أنها لم تظهر لكم والدليل ردود بقية الزملاء.. عموما هي مرفقة مع هذا الرد


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يناير 2012)

الأخوة الأفاضل.. الشعارات موجودة على شكل صورة ولكن يبدو أنها لم تظهر لكم والدليل ردود بقية الزملاء.. عموما هي مرفقة مع هذا الرد


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (29 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

